# Bent Metal Transfer or Logic- anyone ride both?



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I demoed a pair of transfers at one of my local hills this year and they were ok. Obviously a demo isn't going to give much beyond an initial impression, but I've also been hearing a lot about poor workmanship with the new BM bindings. It seems to span the whole lineup. Lot of complaints about falling apart after just a few days on them. I was considering a pair myself after the demo days but was pretty turned off by the numerous negative reviews. I feel like something backed by such a well known company should be a little better made. Not like they're going outside the box or reinventing the wheel or anything. Like how hard is it to make traditional strap bindings that aren't crap ya know? 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mmk2245 (Jan 15, 2018)

Bataleon85 said:


> I demoed a pair of transfers at one of my local hills this year and they were ok. Obviously a demo isn't going to give much beyond an initial impression, but I've also been hearing a lot about poor workmanship with the new BM bindings. It seems to span the whole lineup. Lot of complaints about falling apart after just a few days on them. I was considering a pair myself after the demo days but was pretty turned off by the numerous negative reviews. I feel like something backed by such a well known company should be a little better made. Not like they're going outside the box or reinventing the wheel or anything. Like how hard is it to make traditional strap bindings that aren't crap ya know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


yeah this is my concern as well. Doesn't matter how great the binding rides if it falls apart and strands you on the hill. And unlike something from Burton I'm sure finding replacement parts on the hill isn't super easy. Hopefully someone with some more time on them can chime in. All the reviews I've read have been from like a day or so on snow.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

The whole point of BM bindings is that they can't really fall apart, they're simplistic easy design without tons of moving parts or extras. I mean even the hi-back lean adjust is just a block you can spin on the back, simple yet effective. You don't have to worry about them falling apart, simplistic fail proof design is kind of their whole thing.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Personally, I'll never trust any bindings that call themselves "minimalistic" and "foolproof" but still use outside the frame straps. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mmk2245 (Jan 15, 2018)

lab49232 said:


> The whole point of BM bindings is that they can't really fall apart, they're simplistic easy design without tons of moving parts or extras. I mean even the hi-back lean adjust is just a block you can spin on the back, simple yet effective. You don't have to worry about them falling apart, simplistic fail proof design is kind of their whole thing.


Do you own a pair? How have they held up?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Sounds like Bataleon just has a personal vendetta for some reason. I know their bindings well, I've ridden them all and know plenty of people who have them. If what you're worried about is if they'll hold up that's not remotely a problem. They're solid when it come to basic wear and tear and with nothing to fidget with you don't have to worry about little things going wrong. That being said they obviously aren't the best when it comes to customization, they are what they say they are, I don't know may people unhappy with them.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Have both, only difference I can tell is that the highback on Logic is better... Bindings are solid, no doubt. If you want more support than that, go for the Solution.


----------



## mmk2245 (Jan 15, 2018)

lab49232 said:


> Sounds like Bataleon just has a personal vendetta for some reason. I know their bindings well, I've ridden them all and know plenty of people who have them. If what you're worried about is if they'll hold up that's not remotely a problem. They're solid when it come to basic wear and tear and with nothing to fidget with you don't have to worry about little things going wrong. That being said they obviously aren't the best when it comes to customization, they are what they say they are, I don't know may people unhappy with them.


Yeah simpler is better as long as they fit, and it's good to hear a diff perspective on the durability. My Katanas just got a lot goin on that I don't even mess with. Thanks for replying. 



Rip154 said:


> Have both, only difference I can tell is that the highback on Logic is better... Bindings are solid, no doubt. If you want more support than that, go for the Solution.


What's do you like better about the highback? thanks


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

mmk2245 said:


> What's do you like better about the highback? thanks


 It has the same support as the transfer without the pressure points, while being a little lower and not in the way of movement.


----------



## mmk2245 (Jan 15, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> It has the same support as the transfer without the pressure points, while being a little lower and not in the way of movement.


Awesome - always good to save a couple bucks too. Thanks again!


----------

